# My RAI experience



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Since I asked a bunch of questions prior to my RAI, I figured I'd post my personal answers for the next people who come here with questions. 

I had a TT in September. I had a 5 x 3 x 2 cm tumor on the left side of my thyroid but the surgeon took out 18 lymph nodes (8 on the right side, 10 on the left) and none were cancerous.

I did the LID (low iodine diet) for a little over 2 weeks prior to RAI and continuing for 4 days after RAI. More on that in another thread.

Fortunately, my insurance covered Thyrogen so I had 2 shots instead of going off my thyroid meds. I didn't have any side effects from the shots other than the shot area being slightly sore (but not so much that I had trouble with sitting or sleeping).

Since I didn't know well in advance if I would have Thyrogen or not, I assumed I'd be hypo and froze a lot of LID meals. That turned out to be a good thing as I transitioned from Cytomel to Synthroid (generic versions of each) during those weeks. I took about 12 mcg of Cytomel for the first week or so of being on Synthroid to keep from going too hypo (this was my own doing, not my endo's, based on what others had said; my friend's endo said people should be weaned from cytomel while switching instead of making an abrupt switch). I was still tired and took some naps the week after I stopped the Cytomel, but after being on Synthroid about 3 weeks I felt fairly normal (for me; I'm sure there will still be a long process of getting my meds adjusted as there has been for everyone else).

Today is a Monday and I had my RAI last Wednesday. They said not to eat anything for 2 hours before and an hour or two afterwards, and also not to take antihistamines the night before or afterwards (something about it interfering with the iodine beforehand and then drying you out too much afterwards). I had 100 mci as a normal-sized capsule. I was worried about swallowing it as I have trouble swallowing pills but I was able to get it down fairly quickly. I had a little bit of nausea for the first day or so, just a queasy feeling that would come and go quickly. I had my endo prescribe anti-nausea meds but I ended up not using them (though in retrospect I should have taken one before bed the first night). Today my neck/throat is sore for the first time but not horribly so.

I had a full-body scan and thryoglobulin panel on Friday and have another full-body scan on Wednesday. From what I read I thought it was going to be the other way around - a scan first to see how much radiation to give me - but it wasn't.

The nuclear med doctor said he likes to be really conservative with restrictions, but the sheet he gave me was pretty short compared to what I've read on the internet. I have DH, DD9 and two cats so I'm staying in my dad's finished basement and wearing old clothes, using disposable plates, etc. for this first week. When I go home I'm sleeping in the guest bedroom for another week (and hopefully keeping the cats out as they like to sleep with me). The doctor said when I go home, I can eat meals with people but shouldn't sit next to them and watch a movie, and I can fix food for people as long as I'm extra careful about washing my hands. He said after 2 weeks it's like nothing ever happened.

On the lemon drop thing, the doctor said to not suck on them for the first day, so I waited until the next day. I've been sucking on Enjoy Life chocolate chunks more than lemon drops though. My tongue has felt a little funny but I haven't felt like my mouth has been dry (that may be starting last night/today though). I don't know if it helps or not but I've also been soaking in epsom salt and drinking detox tea that's supposed to help the liver and kidneys.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it's almost over and you are doing well. My biggest issue was keeping my cats out of bed


----------



## shepherdgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

India - wondering why you had the RAI treatment since all of your nodules were benign??? Is that standard procedure for all thyroid nodules post-surgery?


----------

